# streaming vidéos iTunes



## mandrak134 (9 Juin 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Un nouvel exercice de force :
J'ai un time capsule où j'ai mis ma bibliothèque iTunes et dessus j'ai relié en filaire un Apple Tv.
La synchro se fait bien mais j'ai l'impression que je vais rapidement exploser le DD de l'Apple TV car la taille de ma Bibliothèque va bientôt dépassé les 140 Go de l'ATV.
Y a t'il possibilité de lire les films en streaming au lieu de synchroniser tout le temps ?


----------



## pim (10 Juin 2009)

Bien sûr que tu peux les lire en streaming ; vu ta configuration, c'est même la meilleure solution ! Pour cela, ouvre iTunes (la bibliothèque qui est sur ton Time Capsule bien sûr  ), et personnalise à l'envie la synchronisation de l'Apple TV.


----------



## mandrak134 (28 Juin 2009)

Le but est de shunter les synchronisation qui sont tout de même longues. J'aurai aimer pouvoir lire le fichier sans avoir à le copier.


----------



## pim (28 Juin 2009)

Justement, en "synchronisation personnalisée" tu peux demander à ce qu'aucun fichier ne soit copié sur l'&#63743; TV, mais que tous soient disponibles.


----------

